# Moving a house trailer



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

What do I have to have to move a house trailer?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

What size of home is it? Aside from the proper transporter, a tax release and moving permit and escort.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

12x50. I got a buddy with a peterbuilt. I was just trying to do it as cheep as I can. Fuel alone is $800


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

KidRock said:


> 12x50. Fuel alone is $800


 
:bigeyes: How far does it have to be moved?..


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

There's a guy in my town that moves them for $600
You might check around and find a better deal


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah I am in that industry and I have guys that will tear down a 16x76, move it 500 miles and reset it for 1500...and move the decks and awnings...includes permits and everything.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

My brother paid 5K to have his double wide moved 500 miles and set up. I guess it all depends on the area? .

To the Batcave!


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Thats 9mpg in the Peterbuilt, and 20mpg in my powerstroke.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

It's in arkansas.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Check state laws. - FL has a law about not being able to move a mobile home that has been in place for more than "X" years(iirc it's 10 years).


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Florida has some wierd mobile home laws. lol. We ended up getting one small enough to be considered an RV in FL so we wouldnt have to pay rediculous property tax on our land in Keaton Beach.


----------

